# Best Bino Harness



## gdog

Need a new bino harness. I've got the Crooked Horn bino system and don't care for it. Doesn't keep binos tight to your chest. Was using it the other day while scouting elk off a horse and my bino's beat me up.

Some I've come across that Im interested if anyone is using:

FHF Bino Harness

Kuiu (just came out)

Horn Hunter


----------



## Yahtahay

NONE OF THE ABOVE:!: :grin:

Badlands Bino X's! If you want your bino's encased and tight to your chest, easily accessible, Badlands Bino Packs rule!

Badlands Bino X

Honestly don't know much about this years new design but I own last years Badlands Bino Pack and it's sweet with the adjustable straps and magnetic opening. And, being they are made right here in Utah, you are supporting a fellow neighbor.


----------



## fishawk

My vote is for the Kuiu. Their stuff is awesome. I have the badlands bino case that I purchased a few years back before their price skyrocketed.


----------



## GSLHonker

Yahtahay said:


> NONE OF THE ABOVE:!: :grin:
> 
> Badlands Bino X's! If you want your bino's encased and tight to your chest, easily accessible, Badlands Bino Packs rule!
> 
> Badlands Bino X
> 
> Honestly don't know much about this years new design but I own last years Badlands Bino Pack and it's sweet with the adjustable straps and magnetic opening. And, being they are made right here in Utah, you are supporting a fellow neighbor.


Badlands are nice but I'm pretty sure they are made in Vietnam.


----------



## jestanw01

I have both the FHF and the KUIU, I like the FHF better because of the fit and the extra compartments the harness has. The Kuiu has some trouble with sagging once you pull the binos up out of the case. The case wants to sag because its not connected to the straps that come over the top of your shoulders.

I've also used a horn hunter before and I didn't like it at all. I had problems with the lid holding the binos in if I ever had to bend over. I say the FHF is the best of the three and they ARE in fact made in the US.


----------



## svmoose

I haven't used all of them, but I have used the badlands, fhf gear, and s4 gear - of those I like the fhf gear the most. It's lighter than the rest, and very well designed. Mine is the small size and actually weighs less than the S4 gear harness. I would say the only drawback to the fhf gear is that it isn't 100% contained - so if you were riding your 4 wheeler a lot, or caught in a nasty dust storm --- you would likely get dust on your optics. 

The Badlands is nice in that it is 100% contained but I feel like it is very heavy and the magnets are a little bit loud if it clicks closed on its own.

I haven't used the hornhunter. I've watched videos about it etc, so I can't say firsthand.

I personally would pick the fhf gear, I rarely ride 4 wheelers and mostly hike or ride horseback. If I do ride a wheeler I would put it under a jacket or something and solve the problem or use my badlands as I have one of those as well.


----------



## jestanw01

On the FHF if you order a size bigger your binos will sit deeper in the pouch and the cover will come down farther making it basically fully contained minus maybe 1/4 inch slits on the sides. The option of attaching a rangefinder pouch, radio pouch, bear spray holder, and whatever else attachments Paul makes for them is a huge + for me. Having my rangefinder close to my chest minimizes movement which is always a good thing.


----------



## Critter

I tried a lot of them but found that if I just leave a button undone on my shirt or the sipper down just a little on my vest or sweatshirt and place them inside that gives them a place to ride without bouncing around no matter what I am wearing.


----------



## gdog

Appreciate the feedback! Reading through online reviews gives thumbs up th the FHF as you guys state.

Thanks!


----------



## reb8600

Alaskan Guide Creations is the best I have used.
http://alaskaguidecreations.com/


----------



## gdog

Ended up getting the Kuiu and think it will work out great. Light weight but stays in place and holds the bino's great. Large size fit my Swaro EL 10x42 perfectly.


----------



## Lonetree

I like my Kuiu harness. I really like the ability to use it as just a harness, or as a case/harness, depending on the conditions. I did not think I would like or use the rain cover, but it is nice to have.


----------



## grunt_smacker

So I put in for a random drawing on facebook
(I never win or know of any winners!)
Got an email a few days later saying the original winner never replied to his email confirming that he won......So I was the backup winner for a Badlands Bino X case.
Showed up the day before the Muzzy hunt....and to beat it all, they even fit my larger 12X50 vortex glasses perfect







:mrgreen:







[/URL]
best bang for the buck!


----------

